# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Ra mắt Hệ thống Multiserver Mu Try Networks Season 6 Part 3 ( Ra Mắt Tháng 9 )

## tintuclqh

*Chào Những gamer mới của Mu TryNetworks háo hức mong đợi 1 sever ổn định, mới mẻ đầy tính chuyên nghiệp.Mu TryNetworks Season 6.3, nơi hội tụ của những game thủ hàng đầu , hứa hẹn sẽ tạo nên một bước chuyển mình mạnh mẽ với hệ thống antihack cực tốt chống hack tới 99% tạo nên sự công bằng cho các game thủ .Hơn nữa hệ thống server đặt tại datacenter hàng đầu tại Việt Nam chống tình trạng lag game . Mu TryNetworks cam kết sẽ là sân chơi bổ ích cho game thủ Việt Nam sánh tầm với các Mu lớn như FPTMu TryNetworks được đánh giá là hoàn thiện nhất từ trước tới nay. Với những cải tiến mới. Sử dụng hệ thống Multi- server chưa từng có tại MU Private. Áp dụng từ Mu FPT & Webzen. Hy vọng sẽ đáp ứng được phần nào nhu cầu của game thủ Việt.**Alphatest 13h ngày 29/09/2011Trong giai đoạn Alpha test các bạn được : Tặng 1 triệu Gcoin + 80 lần Reset cho các nhân vật mới khởi tạo.Sau khi kết thúc thời gian AlphaTest , toàn bộ tài khoản sẽ bị xóa.Rất mong các bạn có những khoảng thời gian vui vẻ khi tham Alphatest cùng Mu TryNetwork**Chính thức Open Beta Ngày 05/10/2011**INFORMATION Trang Chủ : http://mu.try.vn Diễn Đàn : http://forum.try.vn Phiên Bản : Season 6 Part 3 Emulater Số sever: 7- Normal (5) Vip (2) Exp : 200x Drop : 30% Đường truyền : 1Gbps Data Center : PA Việt Nam Anti Hack : TryNetworks Mạnh hà web : Skin by Sói Hoang GamePlay : Design by dungdc GameServer : by mattroilan (clbgamesvn)*

----------

